# 死に様



## ihitokage

Hello, it's been a while!
I hope you're all doing well. ^^ I have heard this word (死にぞの) and it was supposed to mean "death". What does that にぞの do with it? Is it a complete noun or is there some kind of rule that you combine verb stem and にぞの? And how is it different from 死 alone?

よろしくお願いします


----------



## wind-sky-wind

There is no word like "死にぞの."

It might be
死ぬぞ
死にぞこない
...

Anyway, there is no space between words in Japanese, so you might not know how to break up a sentence into words.


----------



## ihitokage

It's possible that I misheard it but from what I hear they said:
* あなたの死にぞのだ
and the other one asked
- おれの死にぞのか
I believe it's "shinizono" but don't know. I guess I can't upload it here since last time they deleted what I uploaded since it's from one anime.


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

The only possible explanation that I can think of is "あなたの死に園だ。”
I've never heard of 死に園, but 園 means "garden" as in エデンの園（Garden of Eden).
死に園 can mean "the wonderful place for death", "the very good place for death", "the suitable place for death" or something, if the speaker or the writer has a poetic sense.

However, I think it is more likely that you misheard it.


----------



## ihitokage

That might be it!


----------



## Alkanna

Could it be 死にそう？
ヒマで、ヒマで、死にそう！
お腹が空いて死にそう！


----------



## frequency

Alkanna said:


> Could it be 死にそう？


Very likely


----------



## ihitokage

Probably, but I think he said the の in the end. Maybe it was meant like こと?


----------



## 810senior

To say it again, *死にぞの doesn't make sense at all. We don't know how の works at the sentence either since it is completely ungrammatical.


----------



## frequency

ihitokage said:


> Probably, but I think he said the の in the end. Maybe it was meant like こと?


I bet it's しにぞん、死に損。 Bingo~ isn't it?


----------



## kamot

It's 死に様(しにざま), which means a way of dying.


----------



## ihitokage

Aaah thanks! And sorry for the misleading information. ^^


----------



## wind-sky-wind

"ざま" means "the way or how you do something."
"死に様" is "how you die" or "the hour of death."
It might be inevitable, in many cases, to translate it as just "death."


----------



## ihitokage

Thanks I am aware of the ざま suffix. Just didn't hear that in there 
I think I understand how it was meant as "death".


----------

